# Linux Mint-Cinnamon vs Mate



## ramakanta (May 18, 2014)

I am confusing about Linux mint version , what  the different between Linux mint Cinnamon and Mate version  . please with details ???? what should be used . and which one better , mate or Cinnamon  ???


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 18, 2014)

It's just that they are two different Desktop Enviroments. Like Gnome, KDE, XFCE etc.

Take a look at *mylinuxexplore.blogspot.in/2013/12/linux-mint-16-petra-cinnamon-and-mate.html and *forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=135464 for exact differences and advantages / disadvantages.

Though always remember that, DE is always personal choice and it may not suit you depending on other's opinion.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 19, 2014)

I liked mate more than cinnamon in Linux Mint 15, its a personal preference though.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 19, 2014)

^Same for me also,though I have Cinnamon also installed along besides Mate.


----------



## ramakanta (Jun 1, 2014)

*Linux Mint 17 LTS Final edition  *Released !!!  
Linux Mint 17 “Qiana” MATE released!
Linux Mint 17 “Qiana” Cinnamon released!




> Linux Mint 17 is a long term support release which will be supported until 2019. It comes with updated software and brings refinements and many new features to make your desktop even more comfortable to use.


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 7, 2014)

I prefer KDE version (personally)


----------

